# Bahia Maduro No. 2 (Belicoso) Cigar Review - An Excellent Inexpensive Maduro - try one!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Bahia Maduro No. 2 (Belicoso) Cigar Review - An Excellent Inexpensive Maduro - try one!*

Included in the 13 cigar Black Friday Sampler from CI. The least expensive of the bunch, this is certainly better than many. In fact it is an att...

Read the full review here: Bahia Maduro No. 2 (Belicoso) Cigar Review - An Excellent Inexpensive Maduro - try one!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I just bought a box after trying a 5 er of Cbid. Love this stick


----------

